# The Best Guitar In The World



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

According to this guy, the Epiphone FT150 Bard is the best acoustic in the world. It even has a bold on neck. And it does sound very good on his YouTube video. Maybe you don't think it's the best but are you surprised how well it sounds? I was.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My great, great grandmother told me that, hands down, the best guitar in the world was the one that she'd played most of her life after I left it to her in my Will but what she didn't know is that it was actually her guitar anyway because I'd bought it in a pawn shop after she'd popped it for 6 bucks back in the rip roaring 20s.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

So such singular thing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a bolt on acoustic Epiphone from the '70s.

I think the label was torn off before I got it, not sure of the model #.

_That_ one is the best in the world.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Him saying that is the best guitar in the world says more about him than the guitar. He apparently has no idea how big his block is, let alone the rest of the state / country / world. What a yokel.

But no sense shattering his illusions if they help him sleep at night. What does it matter if it is or isn't? And who elected him pope and arbiter of all things acoustic. Really, the simplicity of some people..........maybe it's an internet thing?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The best guitar in the world is usually the one I am trying to sell....


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, he's definitely not biased or anything...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> So such singular thing.


So, did you mean "No"?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No it's not.

I don't think there is a best guitar in the world, but if there is, it's definitely not this one.

Ignorance is bliss.

Edit...that's hardly a clean audio signal in the clip, and regardless I'm hearing substantial wiry clanky tone to the first two strings. He didn't even give it a decent work out. If it doesn't sound good at low or moderate volume, it won't sound good driven hard. I've already wasted too many keystrokes on this.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Weird. Just weird. He should probably wash those food stains off his shirt, maybe that'll help his tone. (I'm being an ass, I had to do it)


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

The best guitar in the world is like the best guitarist in the world. It all depends on what one is looking for. That said, there's nothing I'm looking for in either the Epiphone FT 150 Bard or the guy in the video. But hey, that's just me!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That guy is trolling YouTube, I can respect that. 
Steadly is trolling us, hats off to him.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a '70's bolt on neck Japanese Epiphone acoustic. It was damn good for the money. Only thing missing was a good pickup system at that time. The neck played like a good electric,

It was traded in for a 1984 K Yairi in 1985, that I still have today. The Yairi had good electronics and is gig worthy. I used it often when I tried my hand at doing Willie, Waylon, and the boys, publicly.

I have been looking for another bolt on Epiphone for years. Every one that I have found is in very sad, beat up condition, for more money than what I think it's worth.

I have found an American made Tacoma Road King that is solid woods, has electronics, and an innovative bolt on neck, that will last me the rest of my playing days. The funny thing is that I found the Tacoma in near new condition, at the same shop that had a beat up '70's Epiphone bolt on. I gladly payed double the Epiphone price for the Tacoma. It even had a case.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's all relative.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The best guitar in the world is the one you are lost in the moment with. At that time, nothing else matters. When You are playing, eyes wide open but not really seeing anything...THAT is the moment where no other guitar will, or needs to take its place


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> The best guitar in the world is the one you are lost in the moment with. At that time, nothing else matters. When I'm playing, eyes wide open but not really seeing anything...THAT is the moment where no other guitar will, or needs to take its place


Amen!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Amen!


Lola, did you change your avatar again? I can't keep up with you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Lola, did you change your avatar again?


It's always Angus or ACDC related.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Lola, did you change your avatar again? I can't keep up with you!


Yes I did! I need constant change or something like that!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> The best guitar in the world is the one you are lost in the moment with. At that time, nothing else matters. When You are playing, eyes wide open but not really seeing anything...THAT is the moment where no other guitar will, or needs to take its place


Eloquently put. Beautiful words and wisdom!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

not enough bear claw on the top of that acoustic, it CAN'T be the best guitar in the world!!


----------

